# '87 F-250 Diesel



## Slicer Al (Feb 8, 2008)

Looking at a 1987 F-250 diesel that has a boss V-plow, which is either the 8'2" or the 9'.
Asking price is $4995.

According to the Boss Website, they do not recomend putting a plow on this year diesel.

What do you think the price and the Boss website recommendation.

Thanks


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Those year diesel engines weren't the best.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

MAR4CARS;641919 said:


> Those year diesel engines weren't the best.


I have a 86' 6.9 and a 88' 7.3 and they are great plow trucks as for the price it seems kind o high to me but I dont know much about boss plow...I'm a western man myself

JB Excavating & Snow Removal


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Price is about 2 K to high in my mind. Good trucks though...just don't like cold weather starting!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

need to know miles? condition? around here a 87 7.3 4wd in good shape will bring 4-5k with no plow


----------



## grass happens (Aug 15, 2008)

I can tell you, after looking at about 100+ plow trucks to buy, that the truck itself is worth maybe 2500. Thats if it is suppppper clean. The 6.9 is a soild motor, and if its the c-6 trans, thats pretty good too. As for the weight? My freind has a 97 F350 7.3PSD with a boss 9.2 V, It almost squats, and there is no suspension upgrades. And both Ford and Boss said that the set-up is too heavy. However, as that is a 250, you have the TTB front axle witch is kinda a turd, I would get it, and the front suspesion looked at first. I'm not sure what a used boss V goes for, but 2 grand seems a bit high.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

1987 that truck would not be a 6.9 it would be a 7.3idi


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

If that price is the truck and plow together, and both items are in "ok" shape, that price isnt terrible. Especially if that is just the asking price, maybe you can dicker a little with the guy and bring it down. Can you post a pic of the setup? How old is the plow?

ussmileyflag


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Good year truck, engine, and trans. Plow is a good plow. The TTB front end is the weak link, it is really expensive to keep in alignment. If the truck was a F350 I might consider it for 5 grand, but with the TTB front I would offer him about $3000 in cash if the truck was in good shape.


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

rob_cook2001;644134 said:


> 1987 that truck would not be a 6.9 it would be a 7.3idi


1987 would be a 6.9 Trust me, I owned one.

I also have a 1990 with a 7.3.

Both are good engines, not power houses but they are alright. My 1990 gets 14+ mpg.

The 7.3's cavitate, other than that they are fine. Nothing like the 7.3 powerstroke. In my area, 2500 would be ballpark for a truck like that.

Avoid the TTB and go with a dana 60. I converted my TTB to a dana 60.

1997 Ford F-250 powerstroke (will convert to dana 60 after TTB wears out)
1990 Ford F-250 7.3 IDI plow truck. Dana 60
1987 Ford F-350 6.9 IDI plow truck, dana 60 (truck scrapped, using axle on 1997)

add: 1988 the 7.3 IDI came out


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The coolant cavitation is not exclusive to the 7.3L. Many non sleeved diesel engines have this issue including the 6.9L, some Cummins, Deutz, Isuzu, & Lister Petter engines as well. Some are more prone than others, but the solution is the same, maintain the coolant SCA level, or use special antifreze such as CAT long life coolant.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

beaver2;649829 said:


> 1987 would be a 6.9 Trust me, I owned one.
> 
> I also have a 1990 with a 7.3.
> 
> ...


 You are right about the 87' haveing a 6.9 that was the last year. I have a 86' F-350 with a 6.9 that was the first year they put the straight axle back under the front. I also have a 96' F-250 that I swaped out for a dana 60,BEST MOVE I EVER MADE!!,was really not that hard too. I have a 89' with a 7.3idi too. 6.9,7.3idi or 7.3 psd ther are all great!!


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

For clarification, all 4wd F-350's had the dana 60. The TTB was used on F-250's only until the body style change in 1999. I don't remember when they started, probably in the early 80's.

The swap is pretty much bolt on. Make sure you find the trac bar mount.


----------



## Dirtboy953B (Aug 24, 2008)

beaver2;650414 said:


> For clarification, all 4wd F-350's had the dana 60. The TTB was used on F-250's only until the body style change in 1999. I don't remember when they started, probably in the early 80's.
> 
> The swap is pretty much bolt on. Make sure you find the trac bar mount.


80'-85' F-350s had TTB front ends


----------



## beaver2 (Aug 16, 2004)

oppps sorry Guess you learn somthing everyday.


----------



## Silverstreak (Oct 25, 2007)

none rec'd plows for the diesel models, from 84-up

my 85 f350 never had problems, had a western 9 footer on it since new,, just overheat problems which you would have with any truck after driving on the highway with the plow on

independent front end sucks, springs finally wore out and recently added leaf packs

price is a little too steep, 2500 or so sounds better



















unless its looking like mine or better, ive got 5k invested, and did all the body and paint work myself, and still aint perfect

good luck


----------

